# Country Music Festival - Oro Ontario August 26-28



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

New event scheduled for August 2011

Rascall Flatts
Lady Antebellum
Ronnie Dunn

More

http://www.cmtmusicfestival.ca/index.php


----------



## TubbyTone (Jan 26, 2011)

is this at that place on line 8 where they hold the swap meets ?


----------

